# 860 Error - No Multimedia Device connected to USB Port



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Seagate Showcase 500 GB EHD unit no longer recognized (as of 11-5-09) by my 622. Been working just fine since 8-8-09. Plug the same device into my PC at work and it sees it as a valid USB Mass Storage Drive. That would pretty much eliminate a hardware problem at the drive level. 

Any ideas? Numerous reboots of 622 don't help. Software on 622 is current. Both USB connections on 622 give same error. This almost smells like a software glitch.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It sounds more like a hardware error to me. Maybe a bad USB cable? Did you use the same one at work? This sounds like an error message you get when you attempt to do something with a USB device rather than when you plug it in. I sounds like the receiver does not even know something is plugged in instead of an error when it attempts to access a connected device.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

ChuckA said:


> It sounds more like a hardware error to me. Maybe a bad USB cable? Did you use the same one at work? This sounds like an error message you get when you attempt to do something with a USB device rather than when you plug it in. I sounds like the receiver does not even know something is plugged in instead of an error when it attempts to access a connected device.


I made sure that I "did" use the same USB cable at work. No problems. You really hit the nail on the head with:

... sounds like the receiver does not even know something is plugged in ...

That's exactly what's happening. The 622 doesn't "see" the EHD when it's plugged in anymore. It had NO trouble "seeing" it (and using it) for 3 months prior to 11-5-09. Something changed, and it wasn't hardware. 

Thank you for your input.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Do you have a supported digital camera you can try or something else like a PocketDish you can plug in? I'm wondering if the USB ports (both?) or controller has gone bad. Heck I guess even something unsupported should give you an error message when it is plugged in if the receiver sees something has been connected. If it sees nothing you plug into the USB ports, I would suspect it's the USB hardware gone south and nothing to do with your EHD.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> Do you have a supported digital camera you can try or something else like a PocketDish you can plug in? I'm wondering if the USB ports (both?) or controller has gone bad. Heck I guess even something unsupported should give you an error message when it is plugged in if the receiver sees something has been connected. If it sees nothing you plug into the USB ports, I would suspect it's the USB hardware gone south and nothing to do with your EHD.


If you don't have any of those, just attack a thumbdrive with some pictures on it, and see if that is seen as being connected.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> If you don't have any of those, just attack a thumbdrive with some pictures on it, and see if that is seen as being connected.


I'll try the thumbdrive "test" this weekend. Thanks to all for the suggestions!
Probably "is" flakey USB hardware on the 622 (wonderful, ), and not an EHD issue.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

epokopac said:


> I'll try the thumbdrive "test" this weekend. Thanks to all for the suggestions!
> Probably "is" flakey USB hardware on the 622 (wonderful, ), and not an EHD issue.


The thumbdrive WAS detected by my 622!  As luck would have it, a neighbor had a new 722k installed on Saturday and was nice enough to let me test my EHD. His NEW box does NOT see the EHD as well.  Looks like I'll be calling Seagate on Monday. Sure hope they can preserve the shows that are already on it. I wonder what happened within the EHD after only 3 months use.


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

I read somewhere that seagate drives had Issues....not sure what type you have?

http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9126280/Complaints_flood_Seagate_over_hard_drive_problems


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

PBowie said:


> I read somewhere that seagate drives had Issues....not sure what type you have?
> 
> http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9126280/Complaints_flood_Seagate_over_hard_drive_problems


I do not have the Barracuda 7200.11 hard drive.

The good news: - My Showcase EHD is under warranty.

The bad news: - They will send a "low level formatted (blank?)" replacement Showcase EHD. Everything I archived is gone now. I guess nobody wants to "fix" anything anymore. Much easier to replace something than find the "root cause" of the problem on the original drive.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I had similar issues with a Seagate 1.5 TB drive (I know bigger than E* suggests, but it does work to near full capacity).

Anyway, I pulled the USB cable out of the 622 then immediately plug it back in. This usually "wakes up" the 622 to the fact that the drive is connected (after plugging it back in wait for the message "You have connected a Multimedia device..."). For a time I also went from the front to the back USB ports on the 622. Lately the rear has been working with the exception that every time I turn on the 622 I have to pull the USB and reinsert it to get it to recognize the EHD. The trick is to keep the EHD plugged to the 622 at all times, even if you have no reason to utilize it. I found that the drive got "lost" more often if I kept it off and disconnected while using the 622.

Don't let that error message lead you into thinking your EHD or your 622 is bad. They probably are both fine, they just need to get along together by being kept on together 24/7.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

epokopac said:


> I do not have the Barracuda 7200.11 hard drive.
> 
> The good news: - My Showcase EHD is under warranty.
> 
> The bad news: - They will send a "low level formatted (blank?)" replacement Showcase EHD. Everything I archived is gone now. I guess nobody wants to "fix" anything anymore. Much easier to replace something than find the "root cause" of the problem on the original drive.


Fixing a dead hard drive is quite expensive. I've been dealing with computers and hard drives for over 20 years and it has been the norm to replace a crashed hard drive. There are companies that specialize in recovering data from crashed hard drives and usually you're easily looking at $500 and up for the data from a single hard drive.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Michael P said:


> I had similar issues with a Seagate 1.5 TB drive (I know bigger than E* suggests, but it does work to near full capacity).
> 
> Anyway, I pulled the USB cable out of the 622 then immediately plug it back in. This usually "wakes up" the 622 to the fact that the drive is connected (after plugging it back in wait for the message "You have connected a Multimedia device..."). For a time I also went from the front to the back USB ports on the 622. Lately the rear has been working with the exception that every time I turn on the 622 I have to pull the USB and reinsert it to get it to recognize the EHD. The trick is to keep the EHD plugged to the 622 at all times, even if you have no reason to utilize it. I found that the drive got "lost" more often if I kept it off and disconnected while using the 622.
> 
> Don't let that error message lead you into thinking your EHD or your 622 is bad. They probably are both fine, they just need to get along together by being kept on together 24/7.


Thanks, Mike. I lived in Parma back in the mid to late 70's.

The 622 and the EHD "were" connected 24/7 with power always on to the two devices. No amount of connecting or reconnecting of the EHD to the 622 (on either the back or front USB ports) would get rid of the error after it first appeared. A flashdrive was recognized at once (on both ports) which pretty much takes the 622 out of the picture as being the "problem child". In fact, my neighbor's brand new 722k emitted the same 860 error when the EHD was plugged into it.

Thank you for your input!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

epokopac said:


> Thanks, Mike. I lived in Parma back in the mid to late 70's.
> 
> The 622 and the EHD "were" connected 24/7 with power always on to the two devices. No amount of connecting or reconnecting of the EHD to the 622 (on either the back or front USB ports) would get rid of the error after it first appeared. A flashdrive was recognized at once (on both ports) which pretty much takes the 622 out of the picture as being the "problem child". In fact, my neighbor's brand new 722k emitted the same 860 error when the EHD was plugged into it.
> 
> Thank you for your input!


One other trick I've used to get the Seagate back to life was to connect it to my PC. Even though the E* formatting was not recognizable, it at least work up the Seagate long enough to then connect it to the 622. As long as you did not try reformatting the Seagate a 2nd time everything was OK.

The problem with Seagate EHD's is that they tend to go to sleep and will not wake up correctly when the 622 calls up the EHD. For example my Seagate will spin up when I go to "My Media", however the list is empty. I have to unplug the USB, wait for the message to appear on the screen that the device was removed, click OK, then plug it back in and wait for the message that a device is connected. This restores the list of files.


----------

